# Cuban? Or Non-Cuban? New Humidor



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok so I broke down last week and decided to invest in a new humidor. I wanted something that was built with quality and had a very good reputation. I was able to get a very good deal on the humidor below after dealing back and forth with the rep for over a week. I was finally able to convince him and his manager to sell it to me based on the price I was willing to pay.

This is a 150 count humidor. It is absolutely beautiful up close. The exterior of the humidor is just gorgeous. Inside the humidor just wreaks of the spanish cedar and is very well constructed. The humidor did not come with a tray, it was an option, but I knew I wanted a tray for the top portion of the humidor and lave the bottom open. I also upgraded the analog hygrometer to a digital one as they provide a much more accurate reading. The humidor does have a lock and key, but doubt I will need to lock it much, but a nice option for when my little girl gets older.

Now here is my dilemma. I'm trying to decide whether or not to make this my all cuban only humidor, mix it, nothing but premium smokes, or what to do. I know some say they do not mix cuban cigars with non-cuban cigars. I would also like to use this humidor for cubans to rest and age over time. So as of right now I'm leaning to use the humidor solely on cuban cigars.

As of right now the humidor has not been seasoned. This is where you, the experts come into play. The humidor came with some solution. It says to use one ounce of the solution in the humidifier. Then add one ounce of distilled water and then this will start the charging process of the device and help season the humidor. Then let it sit for 10 days and monitor the levels. So do I go with the directions that were provided with the humidor? I also have five packets of the 84% Boveda seasoning packets as well that I can use for 10-14 days to season the humidor. Or finally, do I just simply follow the Herf-N-Terf guide to season my new humidor? Once seasoned, I will probably go with some 65% Heartfelt beads to keep it stable at 65%.

So here is where I am at and kind of torn to choose from. I am sure I can't go wrong with either one.....

1. Use the solution that was provided. One ounce of the solution, then add one ounce of distilled water. Then every 4-6 weeks I add an ounce of distilled water. Every six months I need to add an ounce of the solution to help keep the humidifier charged.

2. Simply throw in the five packets of 84% Boveda Seasoning packets. Let them sit for 10-14 days. Then remove them one at a time, gradually lower the RH down to the desired 65%. Then add the Heartfelt Beads.

3. Simply follow Herf-N-Terf's guide using the sponge and etc. Then add the Heartfelt Beads.

I did want to mention I did do the paper test. The seal is very good. I was not able to pull the paper out, in fact it started to rip from the sides. So the seal is excellent. Right now I have two devices in the humidor measuring temps and RH. I was just curious to know what the levels were from the shop. I also wanted to see how close the readings were to each other as well. I am pretty sure my spare is off, and the one that was sent with the humidor, I know has been calibrated. So I'm checking to see how far off my spare is. I have the one in the lid, and the spare is in the bottom of the humidor. I also have another digital hygrometer on the way with a calibration kit from Boveda. I plan to test the two hygrometers I have now and see if they are off or not.

That's where I stand as of now. Below are some pics of the humidor. I plan to use this thread to update with pics and let everyone follow along on my seasoning project of the humidor.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Definitely use Herf-N-Terf's seasoning guide and throw that solution shit away!

And from what I've heard, CCs smoke better at 60%, so you might want to consider that instead of 65%.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Dylan. Yeah leaning towards Herf-N-Terf's method to season the humidor. I just wasn't sure on the solution they sent with the humidor. Was thinking maybe I should follow their directions since they built the humidor. Soooo basically throw it out, and do not even use the humidifying device they have installed in the lid of the humidor? I wonder if I could buy one of the thin devices Heartfelt has designed and put it in place of the one they use?


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

DeeSkank said:


> Definitely use Herf-N-Terf's seasoning guide and throw that solution shit away!
> .


+1 I hate that "solution shit" :r Also! I use the $1 a gallon distilled water on a rag method!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

the lock is to improve the seal, not to guard against theft.
Go with hurf and do it right the first time.
As far as cc/nc, ....If you store everything at 63-65
it doesn't matter.

ps

looks great


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

OH...And David: that humidor is damn nice lookin'


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

1) Great looking box. Daniel Marshall is definitely 100% Herf N Turf approved! 

2) While I do segregate my CC, it's only because they won't fit in any of my other humidors, so it gave me an excuse to give them their own home. I am not in the camp of not mixing CC with NC. I don't think it matters and I challenge anyone to provide a compelling reason why it does. (Other than preferred rH)

3) I am patently against the use of anything but distilled water. PG solutions are a never ending battle. The water evaporates. The PG doesn't (at least not predictably). Once you get the first mixture in there, it's rock solid for a few weeks. After that, you will never know what the ratio is between the two. Save yourself the headache and stick to DW and beads.

4) After a lot of messing with woods and rH, I prefer my seasoning method over all others. It's faster, doesn't warp anything and is tried and true; not only by me, but by dozens of elated BOTL here. For boxes with multiple and detachable fixtures, like dividers and trays, it's fine to wipe them down with a dampened sponge/cloth and DW. It's also okay to wipe down the floor, as it's the hardest to season. Just be CAREFUL not to over do it and to avoid dampening any area near a seam, or seal. I leave about an inch around these areas untreated.

I think that covers your questions, but if I missed anything, lemme know!

Good luck!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

As always your advice and input is greatly appreciated Herf N Terf as well as the other members that have posted in this thread.

I know you mentioned in my other thread about beads that I should use two sponges and not one, simply because of the size. I will stop tomorrow night at Krogers or Wally World and pick up two sponges to start the seasoning.

Let me ask you this. I just measured the humidifier in the lid of the humidor. I popped it out and measured it exactly. As I stated earlier, I could probably remove the one that came from the factory and suggested to use the solution. Well I know I want to go with Heartfelt Beads. So I just checked their site and the one listed below is exactly the same size that came with the humidor. So is there any reason why I can't use the one from Heartfelt and stick it in the spot where the one from the factory came installed? Makes total sense to me, but wanted your thoughts when you had time. Below is the one I am looking to install in the lid.

Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Humidity Beads


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok so I un-boxed the humidor around 5:30pm, had everything setup and the digital hygrometer working by 6pm. I wanted to check and see what kind of temps and RH I would be seeing roughly five hours after sitting. Below is what I am seeing.....










I will let this sit all night, and check it around 7am tomorrow morning before work. Then tomorrow night I will check it again around 6pm after arriving home from work with the items needed to start the seasoning process.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes you can and I've recommended it in many previous threads.

I like to use dry (uncharged) beads in the lid, or on the upper-most level of a multi-level humidor. The fact that moist air is lighter than dry air and therefore rises, cannot be avoided. On a single-level box, it doesn't matter. But, for larger boxes, it matters tremendously and those uncharged beads in the lid will help to keep things stable and consistent.

Charged beads go on the bottom and, since it looks to me that your humidor has a single layer tray on the top, you could save the space and omit any media in it. Just use three to four tubes on the floor and a rectangle of dry beads in the lid.

Good thinking.

Just saw that latest post. You haven't much seasoning to do. Throw a sponge in there and order beads. By the time the beads arrive, you'll be ready for cigars in there.

Just be sure you dust it thoroughly. Cedar dust is very irritating and there's evidence to suggest it might be carcinogenic.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

David, 

Great looking humi man! Very nice!!

Everyone has covered everything, but I do have one tad bit of information while seasoning............be patient. You will have to lock it and give the keys to your wife for about 36-48 hrs without opening it. Or else it will take over 2 weeks to season if you check every 8 hrs or so. Trust me, I did it and went through it.

Good luck!


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

That my friend is one beaut of a humidor, and you should be proud of it. If you get a chance, could you take a photo without the top tray. I would like to see it. Also a photo of the back of the humi on the outside. 
Enjoy Jerry


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

*Bull & Mike*, thank you so much for the kind words and advice.

*Herf N Terf* - I will def head the route of installing the beads in the lid of the humidor, then go with three medium sized sticks on the bottom as you suggested. Only thing is Heartfelt is closed till the 30th, so it will be some time next week before they even ship my order and I get them in my hands. So I may delay the seasoning process a few days. Many thanks for the advice and help with my questions in regards to the humidor.

*Shawn* - Excellent advice as well. The plan is, when I start the seasoning process either tomorrow night, or Thursday evening, I'm going to lock the humidor and let it go for 36 hours before checking, and then go from there. Yes it will be very hard to resist looking inside, but def don't want to screw this up as it was quite an investment.

*Veteranvmb* - I'd be happy to take some pics of the angles you've requested. Give me till tomorrow evening to get the camera back out and snap some shots for you. I will post them here for you to view when you get a chance. Thank you as well for the kind words.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

congrats david. that is BEAUTIFUL. it makes me think i should get a humi just for my CCs...tempting.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the Daniel Marshalls...very pretty. Good luck with the seasoning etc...I'm sure it'll be great!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

That's a sexy piece right there. Have fun with her.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

What are the numbers for in the lower left shot of the lid :ask:


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

jbrown287 said:


> What are the numbers for in the lower left shot of the lid :ask:


 those arent numbers. Thats the price tag for one of those humis. LOL
J


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Morning everyone. Ok so here is what I am seeing at roughly 7am before heading to work. My last reading was at about 10:30pm before heading to bed. The RH is holding very well. A 1% change in the last eight hours or so. The temps have dropped about 1-1.1 degrees. Which is normal really because the house cools at night, and thermostat is lowered to 68 degrees when we head to bed. So overall I'm quite happy. Although it's been less than 24 hours, since monitoring the humidor, but the last 8-10 hours have been showing some stable readings and are consistent as well.










The plan now is to get ahold of Heartfelt and order the beads. Would be nice to have them by the first of next week, but for some reason they have been closed all week and do not reopen till tomorrow. I am sure they will have a lot of orders to fill as well. I will be stopping tonight to pick up a couple of sponges for the seasoning process. Wife has tons of bottle water on hand, so no shortage there.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> What are the numbers for in the lower left shot of the lid :ask:


Haha Jeff he's just kidding. An excellent question, and one I asked myself when first looking into these humidors. It's actually a week gauge or way to monitor how many weeks it's been since adding distilled water to the humidor. There is a little magnetic peg that is included, which is not in the picture, that sticks to the numbers. It's an easy way to keep track of how many weeks it's been since I've add water to the humidor. So if it's been four weeks since adding water, the peg would be on the number four to remind me the next week and so on.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

HHHHMMMM. Learned something new even early in the morning.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> those arent numbers. Thats the price tag for one of those humis. LOL
> J


He could have gotten the us out of debt.....Maybe

$123,456,789,101,112
one hundred twenty three trillion, four hundred fifty six billion, seven hundred eight nine million, one hundred one thousand, one hundred twelve dollars.

With 7% sales tax in IN total would have been
$132,098,764,338,189.80


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice humi too pretty for N.C's it has C.C only written all over it. Follow Don's suggestions for seasoning. Distilled water only Kitty Litter or beads your good to go enjoy!:first:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Travis, Wayne, and Rich, thank you for the kind words. I wish the pictures could do a better job of showing how truly beautiful the humidor really is.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Nice humi too pretty for N.C's it has C.C only written all over it. Follow Don's suggestions for seasoning. Distilled water only Kitty Litter or beads your good to go enjoy!:first:


Haha those were kind of my thoughts as well. Although my cuban "stash" is not that big, hoping someday it will be big enough to fill the humidor. I've seen some pics of your Behike's, most beautiful as well, but def hoping to add some of those to the humidor and have the pleasure to smoke someday!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok gents. Below is what I am seeing at 6:00pm tonight. So the hygrometer has been in the humi for roughly 24 hours now. Temps went up a little bit as the temperature in the house went up as well. Usually keep the temps set at 72 degrees during the day while we are at work.










The hygrometer below is the spare one that I have. And is also the one I believe that could be slightly off. It's actually been sitting in the bottom of the humidor, so the temps may be a little lower than what the temps are in the lid since it's closer to the outside air. The RH is 1% higher than the one in the lid. So it appears the spare hygrometer could be 1% off than the actual reading. However I will soon know because the Boveda calibration kit arrived today and is currently sitting in the calibration bag as we speak.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

David , that is a beautiful humi. Have fun filling it up!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Good lookin' box David. :nod: 

I love the area made for the humidification. I'd throw some beads in the baggies or stockings in that for sure. Wish mine were like that. You may not have to leave them uncharged being that it's just a 150 count. Couple a sticks in the bottom is definitely a good idea though. If it were any bigger I would change my opinion.

As it already's been said... Have fun filling it up!!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok so the calibration kit came in today as well as the hygrometer that can be calibrated and has already been been calibrated from the factory. However I will do a test calibration once I run the spare through the kit, as well as the hygrometer that came from the factory. It never hurts to check them all.










Below is my spare hygrometer. It's never been tested and it's one I bought from my local shop last year. I have no idea how accurate or far off this hygrometer could be. It went into the bag at 6pm tonight (pic below taken at 6pm) and will leave it sit till at least tomorrow night, or Friday morning. Latest reading on it was at 10:30 and it was at 72% RH. Hard to say what it will be by tomorrow evening. Once I've tested this one, I will throw in the Daniel Marshall digital hygrometer and see how accurate it really is from the factory and then double check the hygrometer that came with the kit that should already read 75% since it was calibrated by Boveda.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Jason & Eric - thank you both very much. I'm really looking forward to filling this bad boy up with some smokes. However I want to take my time and be sure I do this right. After all if I'm going to put some cubans in there, def want to make sure it's right otherwise I just might as well burn my money...lol.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful humi! Until you're able to fill the whole thing with CC's, I'd just stick with keeping all your "primo" sticks in there.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

hey david, proud Daniel Marshall owner here too. When I first got the box RH fluctuates quite a bit during seasoning, after 3 weeks + HF beads it's holding a steady 65% ever since. Enjoy the humi!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

veteranvmb said:


> That my friend is one beaut of a humidor, and you should be proud of it. If you get a chance, could you take a photo without the top tray. I would like to see it. Also a photo of the back of the humi on the outside.
> Enjoy Jerry


Sorry it took me an extra day to get pics up. I took some last night with my iphone, downloaded them to the computer, and they looked like crap. So I pulled out my Nikon this evening and took some shots that were much better quality.

Here is a shot with the tray in the humidor:

Below is a picture with the tray out of the humidor and the bottom of the humidor:

Here is a picture from the back of the humidor:










And finally, I took another picture at ground level to maybe give you another angle on the back of the humidor:

Hopefully this is what you were looking for. If you need any other shots, I'd be more than happy to take them for you. Just let me know.


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

Very nice humidor! Love the built-in hygrometer! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok...anyone care to explain this to me? Two calibrated hygrometers have been sitting in the humidor now for about 36 hours. Both holding the same RH the entire time. The hygrometer in the lid has been holding at 53%. The hygrometer on the bottom is holding at 56%. Is there really that much space in the humidor to cause that much variance? Now, one thing I wanted to mention, the tray has been inside the humidor the entire time as well. So maybe the tray is holding down some the humidity and is not allowing it to rise much. Keep in mind nothing has been wiped down or anything added inside the humidor such as beads, sponges, and etc. I have not started the seasoning process as of yet. Thanks to anyone that may shed some light on this 3% difference from the bottom of the humidor and the lid.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

John and Justin, thank you all as well for your kind words. 

Joe - that's great to hear you really like your DM humidor. May I ask what model you are currently using? And yeah I am expecting some different readings the first three to four weeks. Will def give the humidor some time to settle down when I start seasoning it. Thanks again.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Ok...anyone care to explain this to me? Two calibrated hygrometers have been sitting in the humidor now for about 36 hours. Both holding the same RH the entire time. The hygrometer in the lid has been holding at 53%. The hygrometer on the bottom is holding at 56%. Is there really that much space in the humidor to cause that much variance? Now, one thing I wanted to mention, the tray has been inside the humidor the entire time as well. So maybe the tray is holding down some the humidity and is not allowing it to rise much. Keep in mind nothing has been wiped down or anything added inside the humidor such as beads, sponges, and etc. I have not started the seasoning process as of yet. Thanks to anyone that may shed some light on this 3% difference from the bottom of the humidor and the lid.


A little puzzling, since we all know that moist air rises and the readings should be the reverse.

Just a couple of thoughts...

First, we generally calibrate our hygrometers at 75%. The reason is, it's easy. However, let's not forget that any hygrometer has a "range of accuracy" wherein it should read to it's published accuracy window. On a good quality unit, this is usually +/- 1%. On cheaper, non-certified units, it's more like 2-3%. That means two identical units could read as much as 6% differently, at 75%. Compounding the problem is when we wish to read below the calibration point. The above mentioned "range of accuracy" is generally around 10%. That means that at 65% it could be significantly off.

All that said, I don't think a discrepancy of 3% is significant. I think it safe to assume that when you get the rH into the mid sixties, you should see these numbers come a little closer together.

Another possibility assumes the hygrometers to be spot-on, but the woods inside the box are so substantially different in moisture content that the air inside simply cannot catch up. What I mean is, the lid and tray could be much dryer than the floor and walls.

Also remember that even once you've seasoned, it generally takes a few months for everything to achieve equilibrium.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> A little puzzling, since we all know that moist air rises and the readings should be the reverse.
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts...
> 
> ...


Excellent points. I really enjoy reading your insights and wisdom on my questions. I must say I have to agree with everything you had said, and makes total sense. I too agree that I think we will see the numbers come closer together once I start the seasoning process. I had planned to start it last night, and let it go into the weekend, however I am leaving tomorrow morning, and will not be back till Sunday evening. So that means 36-48 hours without monitoring the humidor.

Plus I have not seen the Heartfelt beads ship yet. I wanted to have one on hand, "dry" of course in case I started to see a rapid jump in RH. So I have delayed the seasoning process until Monday evening at the latest. I hoping the Heartfelt beads have shipped today, and will arrive sometime the first of next week. Although I've seen nothing from Heartfelt since I placed my order on Wednesday afternoon.

Thanks again for taking the time to address my questions.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

That's PERFECT! Just put a couple sponges in and leave them til you get back! It will be nearly there. The hardest thing is not to peek.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> That's PERFECT! Just put a couple sponges in and leave them til you get back! It will be nearly there. The hardest thing is not to peek.


Ok so you are saying to go ahead and put my two sponges dipped in distilled water and leave it sealed till I get back Sunday evening? I'm heading out tomorrow around 9am and will be back Sunday around 5pm. What happens if the RH levels were to hit 80% or higher while I am gone? Won't that spike the humidor? Thus my reason waiting for the dry Heartfelt beads.

Also how much distilled water on the sponges? Just dampen it right? Obviously I don't want to be able to squeeze the sponge and much water come out? I just figured it would be best to watch it every 8-12 hours to make sure the RH does not spike above 80%.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hopefully it _will _"spike" to 80% by the time you get back! Read my sticky again. That's right about where you want to be before sticking your beads in there.

Remember, the wood will be no where near 80%! Just the air inside. The wood can only drink so fast and two days is not enough time for it to go from 53-70%. In fact, I doubt you'll have seasoned _enough _in that short period.

You want the sponges as saturated as they can be without pooling water on the saucer. So, yes, you want to be able to wring a lot of water out of them.

I like to give them a thorough rinse before using them. Saturate and purge, then re-saturate and use.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok I see. Yeah I can see how you are saying the air might be +80% or higher, but not the good. Duh. I'll take out the tray and the dividers in the morning and set aside. Then I will stick two medium size sponges I bought in the humidor on saucers to sit while I am gone. Will def rinse them out once and then saturate with distilled water. It will be a good 36 hours by the time I get back. I'll open it up once I get home, check the numbers, take a pic, and then seal it back up and let it sit till Monday evening around 6pm.

Then I will take the sponges out. Wipe down the tray, dividers, and the bottom and stick in the humidor. Leave it sit for about 24 hours and see what kind of readings I'm getting. By then it will be Tuesday evening. Beads should be here by then. I'll report back with what I am seeing and let you have a look.

Thank you again for your guidance.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd have left all the parts in there and even wiped them down prior to your outing.

I mean, it would have accelerated the process. Then again, you can always treat the removables when you get home. 

It just takes time. What and how you do, determines the time it takes.

Notwithstanding that wood only drinks so fast.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Well gents I did not get time yesterday morning before I left to start the seasoning process, however the process officially started this evening at a few mins after 6:30pm. The humidor is locked, and the key is put up.

I decided to take some last min readings before wiping down the dividers, tray, and the bottom of the humidor. When I got home this evening, both hygrometers were actually reading the same temp and RH. Both holding at 56%. Granted the one is showing 55%, but that's because I had left the lid open to setup my camera and it dropped one percent. So I was pleased to see the top and bottom of the humidor starting to level out and show the same readings.

Pre-temp readings before wiping down dividers, tray, and the bottom of the humidor. First pic is the hygrometer in the lid, second is the other hygrometer sitting on the bottom of the humidor. One note, both hygrometers have been tested, and are accurate.










Next pic clearly shows I've wiped down the bottom of the humidor. I've stayed away about an inch, as suggested by Herf N Terf and I've avoided any seams. Woods look really wet, but it was wiped down very lightly with a sponge and distilled water. Sponges were also rinsed out with distilled water twice before being absorbed with distilled water and sat on the saucer. I've got two nice size sponges sitting on saucers in the bottom of the humidor with the hygrometer in the middle. Both sponges are pretty wet, but there is no water standing on the bottom of the saucers.

In fact, I had shut the lid for about a min with the two sponges to grab the lid to put into the humidor, the bottom hygrometer was already well on it's way to 80% RH. But of course this is just the air inside, and not the actual RH of the wood. As an expert once told me...lol.

Last pic is simply showing the tray sitting in the humidor. You can see it's been wiped down as well. Also showing are the sponges sitting in the bottom of the humidor. The lid has been closed, and sealed tight.

The seasoning process is well underway at this moment. I am planning to go a full 48 hours before I open the humidor to check the readings. So by this time Tuesday night, we will know what the hygrometers are showing. Stay tuned for further updates...lol.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok we are reaching the 24 hour mark of the seasoning process. I am dieing to open it up and see what the numbers read. However I'll resist and let it sit for another 24 hours and then see what I find. I will have further updates tomorrow evening gents.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Alright it's been 48 hours since wiping everything down inside and putting the sponges inside the humidor sealed up. As per Herf H Terf's instructions. I opened it up right at the 48 hour mark, removed the sponges, fanned it out and let the lid sit open for about five mins. Then I closed it up for an hour, and found the readings below.

Hygrometer reading in the lid of the humidor:










Hygrometer reading in the bottom of the humidor:










I will say when I opened up the humidor after letting sit for an hour and taking the pics, the RH on both hygrometers shot down very quickly into the mid to high 60's.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well done. I'm glad Daniel Marshall is adhering to my predictions! lmao

If you've received your beads, I'd say go ahead and charge them up and toss them in for the stability test. Without scrolling back through the thread, I don't know what else you have around that might stabilize the inside, but the first phase is over and done. Time to remove the sponges.

Congratulations. Smoke something nice tonight!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok, so im a little late to the party  Grats on a really awesome looking Humidor! I know having the backing of the experts around here makes it a lot less intimidating to set up  

Herf : I have to tell you I doubted you for a second... the "Moist air is lighter than Dry air" thing seemed counter intuitive to me, so I had to go look it up... and of course you were right  LOL I wont make the mistake of doubting you again!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well done. I'm glad Daniel Marshall is adhering to my predictions! lmao
> 
> If you've received your beads, I'd say go ahead and charge them up and toss them in for the stability test. Without scrolling back through the thread, I don't know what else you have around that might stabilize the inside, but the first phase is over and done. Time to remove the sponges.
> 
> Congratulations. Smoke something nice tonight!


Thank you Herf N Terf. Unfortunately my 65% RH beads have not arrived. In fact, I called Heartfelt yesterday and they just shipped yesterday. I may have them tomorrow if I am lucky, or on Friday. I spoke to some guy there and apparently there was a fire on the first floor of their building. He stated it did not affect them at all, just destroyed the phone and data lines. Which was the reason why they were closed most of last week. He said he is about two weeks behind, and is trying to get caught up as fast as he can. I told him no worries and they would probably arrive on Friday.

I checked the readings this morning, humidor is just sitting there closed. Both hygrometers were reading dead on 71%. I will just leave it sealed for another day or two till the beads arrive and toss them in there. I will not charge the bigger set of beads that go in the lid, will leave it dry to try and drop the RH a little. Then I will charge the two bottom tubes to help stabilize the humidor to 65% RH. I'm guessing by the end of the weekend the humidor will be sitting at 65%. I will monitor for a couple of days after the beads go in, and then if all good and still holding the correct RH, I'll start adding some cigars to the humidor.

I can't thank you enough Herf N Terf for all of your time and input through the process. Thank you.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

David,

Since you're still reading in the 70's, don't charge anything for the first 24hrs! If you see your rH drop into the low 60's, "there's your sign". Beads are pretty quick to release moisture, but painfully slow at absorbing it. 

Oh yeah, you're most welcome.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> David,
> 
> Since you're still reading in the 70's, don't charge anything for the first 24hrs! If you see your rH drop into the low 60's, "there's your sign". Beads are pretty quick to release moisture, but painfully slow at absorbing it.
> 
> Oh yeah, you're most welcome.


Well as I suspected, the Heartfelt beads arrived today. I installed the large set of beads in the lid that replaced the Daniel Marshall humidifier. And then I stuck two of the tubes down on the bottom of the humidor. I checked about 15 mins ago, and the hygrometer in the lid was dead on 65%, and the hygrometer on the bottom was on 66%. Man is that a nice sign to see. The last 24 hours the humidor had been right at 71% on the top and bottom hygrometers. Within roughly four hours installing the dry beads, not charged, the RH was dropping to 65% and was holding steady for about 2.5 hours. I will check again tomorrow around 5pm and see what the hygrometers are showing. My guess, they will be right around the low 60's, which is what we want, and then I can charge the beads with distilled water to get the RH back up to 65%.

Below are the beads I ordered. The bigger square unit was installed in the lid of the humidor, which replaced the one Daniel Marshall sent with the unit. The second picture are the three tubes I ordered which are sitting on the bottom of the humidor.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Below are the beads I ordered. The bigger square unit was installed in the lid of the humidor, which replaced the one Daniel Marshall sent with the unit. The second picture are the three tubes I ordered which are sitting on the bottom of the humidor.


Why aren't your cigars in there, then??

When you charge, don't charge the unit in the lid and only charge the others 50% clear.

Congratulations on a job well done, David. :thumb:


----------

